# Greetings from Alabama!



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, AlexS! Thanks. I was starting to wonder if I'd been overlooked/forgotten ;D


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Ellie 
nice to meet you 
have a great day


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Ellie! Send us some of that Gulf Shores sunshine will you?


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, gosh!! I WOULD SEND YOU IT IN A HEARTBEAT X) Believe it or not, it is FREEZING in the mornings though and last night we had a hurricane warning. While it may not be often, once those get starts...  Luckily it was mostly just the wind against the water, which added to the storm. Still huge puddles today, and I'm talking covering high fields. My poor driveway didn't stand a chance.


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ellie


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from another Alabamaian!!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

welcome to the forum,ellie.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Glad to see another Alabamian, not enough of us on here! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Canteringhearts! You are among friends here, so there's no such thing as a silly question!


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks everybody. I love meeting new people, though a bit shy at times  Glad everyone is so welcoming <3


----------

